# BigGame Bücher, Tips



## Rausreißer

Hi Boardies,
Hier ein Tip für alle Big Game Interessierten.
Das solte man wirklich gelesen haben:







Auch hier steht nicht die ultimative Antwort drin was Big Game Fisching eigentlich ist.
Aber dieses Buch hilft weiter.
Genauso wie es Fliegenfischer gibt, die es ablehnen eine "geklebte" Fliege einzusetzen, gibt es angebliche "Big Gamer", die Ihre Nase über dem Wind tragen.
Aber nicht in diesem Buch.
Hier ist verdammt viel drin, von der Technik bis zu der Fischart.
Einfach lesen.

Tight lines und

beste Grüße 

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

@ _Rausreißer_

_Das Buch ist bei Amazon im Angebot. Habe ich ich mir gleich bestellt. Aber außer dem Blinkerbuch ( Big Game ) gibt es noch andere ganz nette Deutschsprachige Bücher die ich habe. Brauche ich auch als Anfänger._

_Gruß Stingray_


----------



## Karstein

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Weil ihr so einen fein informativen Thread eröffnet habt, möchte ich auch das Blinker-Spezial "Big Game" Sonderheft hier aufführen. 8,00€ und einige gute Infos zum Thema.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ihr so einen fein informativen Thread eröffnet habt, möchte ich auch das Blinker-Spezial "Big Game" Sonderheft hier aufführen. 8,00€ und einige gute Infos zum Thema.



Richtig Karsten! Auch sehr informativ! Allerding bin ich noch nicht richtig durchgestiegen, wieviele verschiedene Varianten es dabei gibt. Ich habe derweil 3. Ein Buch und zwei Hefte, wobei das Buch nur ein erweitertes Heft ist. 
Bei ebay bekommt man die Werke relativ günstig! Mehr als 5 € brauch man meistens nicht ausgeben.


----------



## felix181

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Welche da wären??? Möglichst mit Link, wenn ich bitten darf!  :m


http://www.sportfishingmag.com/index.jsp


----------



## wave

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

hi everybody,


meienr meinung nach sind die meisten deutschsprachigen publikationen nicht so toll.

an büchern kann ich empfehlen:
blue water fishing von peter goaby, fish the chair if you dare von greg beacher, die serie fishing hawaiian style von jim rizzuto.

am besten ist es aber, wenn man up to date sein will, die einschlägigen magazine zu abonnieren.

zu empfehlen sind aus europa:

pesca a bordo, spanien
pesca de altura, spanien
pesca in mare, italien
pescare edizione mare, italien

aus usa

saltwatersportsman
marlin magazine
sportfishing magazine
big game fishing journal

aus australien

blue water fishing mag.


alle diese magazine beschäftigen sich hauptsächlich mit dem big game fishing.
alle sind lesenswert und informativ.

viel


----------



## wave

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

hi ansgar,


das magazin was du meinst ist ein und das selbe.
es heißt tatsächlich marlin magazine, webseite: marlinmag.com,
aber auf dem cover steht nur marlin.

ich weiß aber gar nicht, was du gegen das blue water mag. hast. ich finde es ganz gut.
da kriegen wir europäer auch mal ein bischen mit, was die jungs down under so treiben.
viele grüße


----------



## wave

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

ok sailfish,


dan will ich mal nicht so sein und dir die links aufschreiben:

www.marlinmag.com
www.sportfishingmag.com
www.saltwatersportsman.com
www.bgf-journal.com
www.bluewatermag.com.au
www.edai.it
www.curtediciones.com

noch mehr infos kosten geld 
viel spass beim surfen!!


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und die Laberbeiträge rausgenommen, um den Blick auf das Wesentliche zu richten. Für die Zukunft hier bitte nur tatsächliche Tipps und Hinweise einstellen und auf Laberbeiträge soweit wie möglich verzichten. 

Ich hoffe, daß noch einige Hinweise und Tipps hinzukommen.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hier mal wieder ein interessanter Link mit schönen Bildern:
www.hansbartschfishing.com


----------



## saily

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallo Big Game Kollegen,

der letzte Beitrag zu diesem Thema ist zwar schon einige Zeit her,
trotzdem würd ich gern noch meinen Senf dazu abgeben|supergri  Bin ja
bei euch noch ein ganz neuer Frischling...

Die Sammlung an Büchern die man aktuell in Deutschland übers Big Game
kaufen kann ist mit den genannten Büchern komplett.

Es gibt da aber noch einige Bücher die nicht mehr gedruckt werden, die man
aber immer noch über ebay oder amazon o. ä. finden kann und aus denen
man sehr viel lernen kann.|evil: 

Allen voran: Big Game fishing - das faszinierende Abenter von Marc Richard
Dieses Buch gilt unter Big Game Kennern als Standardwerk und ist nach wie
vor das absolut beste was es im deutschsprachigen Raum gibt. M. Richard
plante für ca. 2007 eine Neuauflage. Leider ist er kürzlich verstorben. Das Buch ist leider die "Nadel im Heuhaufen" und wird unter Big Game-Verrückten
für mehrere hundert Euro gehandelt.#6 

Ausserdem gibts noch: Hochseeangeln von Rudolf Sack, Sportlicher Großfischfang von H. Freund,  Mit Leine und Haken auf Großfische von
Dieter Bender und

dies ist kein Fachbuch sondern eher der Reisebericht eines ganzen Anglerlebens:  Erkämpfte Fische von A.G. Grassl:m 

Hoffe evtl. dem ein oder anderen weitergeholfen oder neugierig gemacht
zu haben.

Tight Lines

Saily#h


----------



## uwe103

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallo BigGamer,

da mein Interesse am BigGame immer größer wird, habe ich mir nach dem lesen dieses Treats, jetzt auch erst einmal die Bücher "Big Game" und "Bluewater Fishing" zugelegt. Beide noch in Folie verpackt und zusammen für nicht einmal 12,- Euro  

Das Buch "Marlin" habe ich bereits.


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

hier das "Bilderbuch" oder besser gesagt der Katalog eines amerikanischen Big Game Ausrüsters. Bisher noch nicht eine so umfangreiche Palette an Ausrüstung gesehen:

http://www.meltontackle.com/

Wolle


----------



## LAC

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallo,
nun zähle ich auch zu den big game anglern und habe so maches land besucht, wo ich kapitale fische landen konnte..

Am "haken" ging mir im letzten jahr in barcelona ein buch, welches ich empfehlen kann. Hier wird die geschichte der big game angelei - in text und bild - farbig vorgestellt. Großformat / 292 seiten

Hier die Info:

SALTWATER GAME FISHES OF THE WORLD - an illustrated history. 
Bob Dunn and Peter Coadby


Es ist erstmals erschienen im Jahre 2000 / Australien Fishing Network, dann bei FRANK AMATO PUBLICATIONS / PO Box 821 / Portland Oregon 97282 USA / Telefon 5036538108

ISBN: 1 86513 010 9






Es schafft eine ausführliche übersicht und ich betrachte es als eine bereicherung in unserer bibliothek. 
Hier ein link: http://www.netstate.com/states/symb/fish/al_tarpon.htm

Gruß


----------



## rauber83

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hier ein wirklich geniales buch: 

Sportmans Best: Offshore Fishing von Captain Jerold Hall.

Ich muss sagen das buch hat alles was macht braucht. von tuna über mahis bis marlin. vor allem was toll ist, dass es auf kleinere boote ausgelegt ist und zeigt, dass es nicht immer ne 60 fuss yacht sein muss. koeder und montagen werden genau mit super bildern gezeigt und auch sachen wie high speed trolling und kite fischen ist dabei. insgesamt sehrrrrrrrr viele bilder, vor allem von montagen, koeder usw,  nicht von riesen fängen. also sehr prazisbezogen. es vermittelt auch wie man das wasser lesen kann und die elektronik nützen kann. also sehr sehr empfehlenswert.
https://store.intermediaoutdoors.com/shop/ItemDetail.aspx?item=SB4&

alles für 20 dollar incl. dvd

auch sehr empfehlenswert ist auch das grouper and snapper buch
dazu gibts noch spezialbuecher über dolphin und sailfish


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

So, ich hab heute endlich - mit reichlicher Verspätung  das neue Buch von Jürgen Öder und Kurt Lehr bekommen. 

Ich hab wirklich bisher nur durchblättern können, aber es dürfte vermutlich dass umfassendste Werk in deutscher Sprache seiner Art sein. (Änderung vom 29.3.2010: Ich hab noch VIEL MEHR gelesen und es sit wirklich so gut, wie mein erster Eindruck)

460 Seiten (und wirklich alle auf deutsch  ) bieten Informationen um rund um das (little) Big Game, lassen aber auch Aspekte der Biologie und des Artenschutzes nicht ausser Acht.

Mit 112.- EUR sicherlich kein Objekt des Spontankaufs aber selbst die Bilder sind jeden Cent wert.

"Das Grosse Buch vom Big Game Angeln" ISBN 978-3-00-027941-6
www.biggamebuch.de


Was zu Lernen und Träumen!

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## uwe103

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Moin Gemeinde,

habe für hier auch mal wieder einen "fast" Neuzugang zu vermelden (Buch befindet sich zur Zeit auf dem Wege von Hawaii nach Deutschland).

Es handelt sich um das Buch "Lure making 101/102" von Jim Rizzuto.

Kurze Geschichte hierzu: viel im Winter anfangen und selbst Trolling heads herstellen. In einem amerik. Forum bekam ich den Hinweis zu dem genannten Buch. Allerdings wird dieses Buch nicht mehr gedruckt und es ist so gut wie unmöglich, es noch käuflich zu erwerben (bei Amazon USA gab es ein Angebot für über $ 150 + Porto nach Germany).

Nun hatte ich die Mailadresse von einem Bekannten erhalten und den Autor selbst angeschrieben und siehe da: er hatte noch einige Exemplare zu Hause liegen.

Nun ist "die Bibel" zum Trollingköderbau auf dem Weg zu mir.#h


----------



## uwe103

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Moin Gemeinde,

so, meine Bücher aus Hawaii sind da :vik:

Hier mal die Abbildungen


----------



## fischforsch

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallöchen!

Damit ihr auch wisst was was ihr so alles gefangen habt, empfehle ich euch das Buch "Grant´s Guide to Fishes" vom Australier Ern Grant. Immerhin 962 Fische aller tropischer und subtropischer Gewässer werden beschrieben und abgebildet. (6cm dick der Schinken) Grant ist selbst Angler und beschreibt desshalb nebenbei noch Fangmethoden und fürs fangen wichtige Aspekte. Zu beziehen wohl nur über ihn, dann aber mit Widmung! 

Ein umfangreiches wunderschönes Werk übers Gamefishing ist das Buch: "Saltwater Gamefishing" von Peter Goadby. England 91 erschienen

TL Christoph


----------



## fischforsch

*AW: BigGame Bücher, Tips*

Hallo Wolle,
ich gebe dir durchaus Recht, die besten Infos findet man inzwischen im Internet. Eine Sache scheint mir aber noch nicht ausgereift: die Fischbestimmung. Diesbezüglich bin ich mit meinen Büchern bisher immer besser gefahren. Einfach die Bilder schnell durchblättern und schon wird man fündig. Gibt es solch ein Such-system schon im Netz ? Wäre wohl langsam mal an der Zeit... . "fischbase " hat zwar so ziemlich alle Fische der Welt gelistet aber ohne genauen Namen findet man dort nichts.
LG Chris


----------

